# Weight gainers



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

With weight gainers like this, do you gain fat or muscle?

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/weight_gainer_elite


----------



## TooManyPinz (Dec 12, 2007)

Some are ****e, full of simple carbs (maltodextrine etc) but MP's tend to be quite decent using complex carbs normally ultra fine porridge oats.

Save yourself a small fortune and make your own.

100g porridge oats

1cup of Pasturised egg whites

1 chopped banana

1/2 cup full milk

1 scoop of whey protein for taste

Blend and drink

This is my regular morning breakfast and it works a treat, full of everything good


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> With weight gainers like this, do you gain fat or muscle?
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/weight_gainer_elite


Well that depends on your total caloric intake and other factors such as training...

But to put simply, that will be better than other weight gainers due to the carb sources it contains (oats and barley). The weight gainers you want to stay away from are the ones that contain fructose and maltodextrin as there main carb source.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

what time of day do I take a shake like this, pre or post workout? + thanks for the info guys, I might use the recipe for making my own


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Any time except just prior exercise (1hr) since it's bulky and digests slowly and might affect your training, so you could maybe have it 3-4 hours before. And not post workout, you ought to go for high gi carb sources which is the opposite of what this is.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

if your looking for a weight gainer i would try boditroncis mass attack some good stuff that it


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't waste my money on gainers, most are full of crap sugars. You need about 6 scoops of the majority of them too!

Just make your own like alredy said.

Oats, milk, banana, honey, few eggs, whey could add more ect...........


----------

